# Scared, nervous, anxious, worried but so so excited!



## Hobnob

Please tell me its normal to think/feel all these things just before TTC!:shrug:

I've waited so long to be able to say that next month we're going to be TTC, that it just doesn't feel real, like I'm still not allowing myself to believe it really is going to happen for us.

I'm scared about all the massive life changing things that are going to happen.

I'm nervous about all the medical side of things, like taking blood, internals, morning sickness etc.

I'm anxious that I might not even be able to get pregnant or I might miscarry :nope:

I'm worried about what sort of parent I'm going to make and whether I'll be able to cope with a new baby.

But I'm so so excited about this next journey in Hubby's and my lives! I want this so much, I can't wait to make my lovely Hubby a Daddy:cloud9: I've been broody since being little, and I want this so so much!

Please feel free to tell me I'm being silly, overanxious and a worrier over nothing!


----------



## Amygdala

:D I SO understand what you're saying. I felt exactly the same when we brought our TTC date forward from "some time in the next 4 years" to next summer. Suddenly it feels real and I think it's a good sign that you worry about these things. Means you care about being the best parent you can be to your LO and I'm sure you'll be fine. I think the excitement will get way bigger than the worries once it actually is real, when you see the first scan or hear your baby's heart beat for the first time.
I also understand that you're worrying about not being able to conceive (quickly) but chances are you're worrying over nothing there. If you have reasons to believe it might take you longer (such as age or known medical conditions) you could always have a fertility check now. But if you're just generally nervous, how about charting temps? That should give you a better chance of conceiving quickly and if you don't in the first few months then you can always get checked out then?
Anyway, good luck with your journey and all the best for TTC!


----------



## Hobnob

Amygdala said:


> :D I SO understand what you're saying. I felt exactly the same when we brought our TTC date forward from "some time in the next 4 years" to next summer. Suddenly it feels real and I think it's a good sign that you worry about these things. Means you care about being the best parent you can be to your LO and I'm sure you'll be fine. I think the excitement will get way bigger than the worries once it actually is real, when you see the first scan or hear your baby's heart beat for the first time.
> I also understand that you're worrying about not being able to conceive (quickly) but chances are you're worrying over nothing there. If you have reasons to believe it might take you longer (such as age or known medical conditions) you could always have a fertility check now. But if you're just generally nervous, how about charting temps? That should give you a better chance of conceiving quickly and if you don't in the first few months then you can always get checked out then?
> Anyway, good luck with your journey and all the best for TTC!

Thanks so much for your reply!

I guess I'm worrying about conceiving due to my age really. I'm 33 and a half and am wondering whether I'll find it easy to get pregnant really. I've been keeping track of my period dates and been checking CM, and have a good idea of when I think I'm fertile from the EWCM I get. Think I'm just worrying unduly really. Really don't want to go down the charting temps route just yet as I find it all a bit complicated to get my head round. Just going to have some contraception free fun to begin with.


----------



## Amygdala

But it's SOOO easy! :D Sorry, I'm a bit of a fan...
But seriously, 33 isn't an age to worry about yet and if you know your dates and think that you're ovulating (from CM) then you've got a good chance to getting pregnant quickly. Have you thought about Persona or ovulation tests instead of temp charting? Might help you pin it down more exactly?


----------



## sing&lt;3

Yeah, I'm sure it is normal :hugs: :happydance:
This is exciting stuff! Hope you get a speedy :bfp: when you start (Y)
xxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

sweetie pie i think these are all normal things to think about before TTC. I think its good to go through the emotions and being pregnant will sure be a rollercoaster ride lol.
You have waiting so long for this and i think you and hubby deserve it so so much
We will be following you every step of the way...theres certainly no getting rid of me once your TTC!
xx


----------



## Little G

Hey

I know exactly how you feel! Starting to get really quite nervous myself! Im 33 also and hoping we don't need to wait long for a BFP! :wacko:
XX


----------



## xsophiexleax

Ofc it's normal! :hugs:
I'm sure you have nothing to worry about :) gonna be so exciting! xx


----------



## mommyB

Hey Hobnob, I am right there with you. We are starting in Dec as well (at the end when I ov). And I have alot of emotions running through me as well. I always think about the what if's. But I think I am going to go into TTC with a positive attitude and what is meant to happen IS meant to happen. I am the type of person where I can freak out and panic really easy. So I want to stay calm (at least try to) and relaxed and hope it leads to a BFP. I know it is easier said than done. But my DH is really relaxed and easy going, so I know he will help me through it. Don't be scared, I know I am not a fan of blood work and such, but just think of the good thing coming out of it. I wish you loads of luck and baby dust. I hope you get a superquick BFP. :)


----------



## happygolucky

I know how you feel as well.I was just the same before we started trying.I was excited to be sort of prepared but nervous about if I could conceive without any probs and about giving birth.Luckily everything when smoothlyish and I have the same feelings coming again for when we start trying for #2 next month:0).


----------



## Dimbo

Hey my lovely Hobnobiness :flower: 

I think it's normal. I am finding it hard to get my head around it this month. It's been 'one day' for so long, I think it is only natural to not believe it, and worry about it when one day is actually now. :hugs: :hugs: You will be fine though, I have no doubts about it :kiss:


----------



## Hobnob

Little G said:


> Hey
> 
> I know exactly how you feel! Starting to get really quite nervous myself! Im 33 also and hoping we don't need to wait long for a BFP! :wacko:
> XX

Thanks for replying, I hope we both don't have to wait too long either.



mommyB said:


> Hey Hobnob, I am right there with you. We are starting in Dec as well (at the end when I ov). And I have alot of emotions running through me as well. I always think about the what if's. But I think I am going to go into TTC with a positive attitude and what is meant to happen IS meant to happen. I am the type of person where I can freak out and panic really easy. So I want to stay calm (at least try to) and relaxed and hope it leads to a BFP. I know it is easier said than done. But my DH is really relaxed and easy going, so I know he will help me through it. Don't be scared, I know I am not a fan of blood work and such, but just think of the good thing coming out of it. I wish you loads of luck and baby dust. I hope you get a superquick BFP. :)

Hey, we're starting more towards the end too, I'll OV in early Jan, so nice to know someone else is going to be starting at the same time too! I'm hoping to start being relaxed and chilled out about it too. :)



Dimbo said:


> Hey my lovely Hobnobiness :flower:
> 
> I think it's normal. I am finding it hard to get my head around it this month. It's been 'one day' for so long, I think it is only natural to not believe it, and worry about it when one day is actually now. :hugs: :hugs: You will be fine though, I have no doubts about it :kiss:

Dimbo, you always 'know' just what to say! You have such a way with words! Been nice to share this journey with you, looking forward to sharing the next part of it together too, so nice to have someone who just knows what you're thinking and feeling, and so nice to know its normal!


----------



## goddess25

Hobnob its totally normal everything your feeling and all your concerns are legitimate ones. I conceived my first child at 34 with no problems and you have been doing a great thing monitoring your cycles i did that and got pg in my first cycle trying. Dont worry everything will happen and you will cope with it. Yes its a huge life changing moment but worth every minute. You will ba a fantastic mother and I am wishing you all the luck in the world. During pregnancy and after you still worry about tonnes of stuff even though everything is fine. Its normal for us! 
I think i told someone else this last week , the first time DH and I bd without contraception i almost felt like i was going to have a panic attack half way through thinking OMG this is it, this could potentially result in me being pregnant and that was when it sunk in for me what we were trying for. A bit wierd for it to kick in so late.

Even now I am trying for Baby #2 in Feb and although I have done it before I am thinking along the same lines as you. I think how will i cope with 2 babies under 2, what if my current child struggles? I worry about my age too I will be 35 almost 36 when trying to conceive.

ANyway wishing you a speedy BFP.


----------



## parkgirl

It's completely normal to feel that way. I, as well, go through all of those feeling each and every time we talk about TTC. It's a huge, life changing, event. What wouldn't be normal is to never feel any of those things.


----------



## Sablesmommy

I feel the exact same way! I'm 32 1/2 and my hubby and I just started trying last week and I was so excited, but the first time (morning after) I just started thinking anxious thoughts. I'm so glad I'm not the only one! Can't wait to go through this with a group of understanding ladies! Good luck!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm nervous also! I'm only 21 and had no trouble conceiving last time but there's still that little niggle of 'what if it doesn't happen' for whatever reason. As well as having tons of things to look forward to, there's a lot I'm not looking forward to as well, mainly the medical side to things like you mentioned.. bloods being taken, urine samples constantly, being poked and prodded with, I hated that side of things with my DS so much. Then it's just the fear of the unknown too. Like, things are so nice and comfortable at the moment, the idea of another baby coming along is quite frightening because you never know what to expect, even with subsequent babies!


----------

